# bar ends 2 have or not have



## surfdude (7 Jun 2013)

had them on my old bike not sure to fit them to the new one . have used them lots in the past . will i miss them on my new bike if i do not fit them ? . do you have them ?


----------



## Kies (7 Jun 2013)

Biggest thing I miss when riding my flat bar hybrid compared to the roadie is hand positions. So for me bar ends are a must


----------



## Cubist (8 Jun 2013)

Not unless you intend to ride lots of flat fast trails and climbs.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2013)

Cubist said:


> Not unless you intend to ride lots of flat fast trails and climbs.


I want the change of hand positions to avoid sore arms, which I get after an hour or so on straight bars.







That's just reminded me - my brakes need servicing!


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (8 Jun 2013)

I used them on my old bike which had a short(ish) bar and was glad of the extra width (leverage) it gave. New bikes have gone back to wider bars so that extra leverage isn't so relevant any more. Plus there are an accident waiting to happen when riding along narrow tracks with dense foliage to the sides.

So it's a NO from me, but it ultimately depends on what type of riding you tend to do and personal preference.... it's your bike after all


----------



## compo (8 Jun 2013)

I have basic bar ends, essentially just a bit of slightly bent alloy tube. These were fine for a long while but now I am increasing my mileage by a fair bit I find them not so comfortable after several hours in the saddle and am looking at the shaped, softer ones.


----------



## goody (8 Jun 2013)

No, maybe they are useful and serve a purpose but they make a cool looking MTB look like a commuter. If your bike isn't so cool looking then why not? Up to you really.


----------



## marzjennings (8 Jun 2013)

I haven't had bar ends for +10 years and I don't miss 'em at all.


----------



## Hardrock93 (8 Jun 2013)

I wouldn't be without bar ends. Mind, I hardly ever use them, but when I invert the bike for roadside maintenance, they prevent the cycle computer (which I would surely forget about) from being squished!


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jun 2013)

*Canecreek Ergo Bar Ends *

*http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001KS1X...etw=g&hvrand=1234567890&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=*


----------



## compo (8 Jun 2013)

numbnuts said:


> *Canecreek Ergo Bar Ends *
> 
> *http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001KS1X...etw=g&hvrand=1234567890&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=*


 
£30 quid!! They are having a laugh.


----------



## Salad Dodger (8 Jun 2013)

I went through a stage of using bar ends, but eventually realised that it was because my hand grips were not really comfortable.

When I changed the hand grips, I stopped relying on the bar ends. And to be honest, I prefer the look of the bike without them.


----------



## Canrider (8 Jun 2013)

Does On One still make the Mary bar? I found that solved any hand/wrist position problems in a straight bar and removed any (minor) need for bar ends.
Searched: They still sell them in all kinds of variations.


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Jun 2013)

Bar ends are great for keeping my bike stable when it's upside down for maintenance. They also come in handy for getting a bit of a tan on the insides of my arms when out riding. And being metal, they also make a nice cool alternative to my grips on days like today.


----------



## screenman (9 Jun 2013)

I have them and I use them, you could always try riding the bike and see if you miss them.


----------



## lukesdad (10 Jun 2013)

On flats yeah on risers neah.


----------



## JJ. (10 Jun 2013)

I've fitted a pair of short ones, it's nice to have a choice of grip position for me.


----------



## WobblyBob (10 Jun 2013)

I fitted them just prior to doing the C2C........found them invaluable while climbing, also i find them slightly more racey on the flat.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Jun 2013)

lukesdad said:


> On flats yeah on risers neah.


function to be subordinated by fashion/form eh?


----------



## lukesdad (11 Jun 2013)

GregCollins said:


> function to be subordinated by fashion/form eh?


Not at all, you already made that choice when you picked the risers lol


----------



## Brandane (11 Jun 2013)

compo said:


> numbnuts said:
> 
> 
> > *Canecreek Ergo Bar Ends *
> ...


 
Ahhh; but you missed the bargain price.... They're reduced from £29.99 to £29.95 - you could save 4 pence. Form an orderly queue now!
Back on topic, I have them on my MTB but then I don't really use it for it's intended purpose so the bar is unlikely to get ripped out of my hand by the bar end getting caught on an overhanging tree or bush. They do help when climbing endless forestry tracks.


----------



## 02GF74 (11 Jun 2013)

marzjennings said:


> I haven't had bar ends for +10 years and I don't miss 'em at all.


 same here.


----------



## hopless500 (11 Jun 2013)

I like them just because you have more options to shift your grip and ease pressure.


----------



## Motozulu (12 Jun 2013)

Had em on the Cube, tried em for a bit and yes they were great for climbing but when I decided to make the bike more singletrack friendly with a shorter stem and wider risers they just did'nt go - so they went.


----------



## surfdude (13 Jun 2013)

just got the bike from the shop today & the bars are 2 inches wider than the old ones so will give her a few rides out and see how i get on with her .


----------



## Tango (13 Jun 2013)

Salad Dodger said:


> I went through a stage of using bar ends, but eventually realised that it was because my hand grips were not really comfortable.
> 
> When I changed the hand grips, I stopped relying on the bar ends. And to be honest, I prefer the look of the bike without them.



With you 100% on this


----------



## Yellow Fang (19 Jun 2013)

I always have them on all three of my bikes, on my mountain bike, my commuter and my Brompton. I find them useful for hills, a change of hand position, and for squeezing a bit more speed out.


----------



## Crackle (19 Jun 2013)

Yellow Fang said:


> I find them useful for hills, a change of hand position, and for squeezing a bit more speed out.


Pretty much this but I agree with LD, they look odd on riser bars. On the mtn bike, I'm on then up steep pulls and on the mtn bike with road tyres, for hunkering down a little bit more.

I'd say they look silly on a Brompton but Bromptons look silly anyhow


----------



## Yellow Fang (19 Jun 2013)

Crackle said:


> Pretty much this but I agree with LD, they look odd on riser bars. On the mtn bike, I'm on then up steep pulls and on the mtn bike with road tyres, for hunkering down a little bit more.
> 
> I'd say they look silly on a Brompton but Bromptons look silly anyhow


 
I agree they look silly on Bromptons, and you can only fit stubbies, but I find they help a lot. They would probably look better on an S-type Brompton. I also agree that bar ends look odd on riser bars, but I have straight bars on my mountain bike. I suspect bar ends look odd on anything other that straight bars. I spent ages fitting different bar ends on my Ridgeback Genesis fast commuter and they all looked wrong. Eventually I worked out it was the slight sweep in the handlebars that did it.


----------



## Psycolist (21 Jun 2013)

I, like the thread starter, could never make my mind up wether I liked having them or not. They would be fitted and removed several times a year. Missed them when I didnt have them, thought they were an ugly nuisance when I did have them. THEN ONE DAY, I was looking through some of the pictures of peoples bikes on this forum, and saw a couple of bikes with the bar ends mounted inboard of the brake and gear levers. I tried it out that same day and have never taken them off since. They just seem to make sense , being fitted in board, they dont get in the way or get caught on clothing or door frames, but they are there when you want them on longer rides.


----------



## zombiemiked (22 Jun 2013)

I found the bar ends great for steep climbs on the old Mountain Bike.


----------



## Egon Belmontie (25 Aug 2013)

A guy i used to ride with had a pair of these and he loved them, plenty of hand positions and good quality for the price.

But ive always found a decent set of grips and a comfy pair of gel gloves far better,


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Profex-MTB-Bar-ends-Black/dp/B001B4S6KU/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_5


----------



## GilesM (26 Aug 2013)

Psycolist said:


> I, like the thread starter, could never make my mind up wether I liked having them or not. They would be fitted and removed several times a year. Missed them when I didnt have them, thought they were an ugly nuisance when I did have them. THEN ONE DAY, I was looking through some of the pictures of peoples bikes on this forum, and saw a couple of bikes with the bar ends mounted inboard of the brake and gear levers. I tried it out that same day and have never taken them off since. They just seem to make sense , being fitted in board, they dont get in the way or get caught on clothing or door frames, but they are there when you want them on longer rides.
> View attachment 25123


 

That's just wrong, I hope the fashion police take immediate action


----------



## broomwagon (8 Sep 2013)

Invaluable to me on climbs, a must.


----------



## Jezman (9 Sep 2013)

Hadn't had them on the commuter MTB for quite a few years and just returned to them. A huge difference on the hills and very pleased I've gone back.


----------



## Nigeyy (9 Sep 2013)

I really like them. When I got a new mtb recently, initially I tried without them, but I just love the hand position roughly perpendicular to the handlebars (in this respect, I don't think handlebar width is a factor). However, I found the traditional bar ends a bit over the top; I never used the last part of them, so have exclusively used Profile Stubbies for many years now.

A downside? I'd agree with the fact they can snag branches -though in years and years of cycling in heavily wooded areas, I've found it happens surprizingly rarely (thinking about it now, I reckon in 10 years of riding, maybe it's happened 3 times). Obviously while it's 3 times more than without bar ends, it's worth it for me for the hand positions.

Concerning the fashion police, I laugh in the face of fashion. You get to a certain age in life where you get concerned with function rather than how something looks. Let's face it, some cycling gear can certainly be looked at as a fashion disaster. But if you do like the hand position that bar ends give but are concerned with how they look, take your choice. There aren't many fashion runways where I cycle anyway.

For full disclosure: I wear Crocs proudly and in full comfort  so you can see what I think of "fashion".


----------



## trio25 (9 Sep 2013)

I was a yes for a long time and still will when racing and longer rides but having recently moved to the Peak District my riding has become more technical and I've caught them a lot more. Now they're off the bike. So I think it depends where you ride.


----------



## compo (9 Sep 2013)

My bike, fitted with bar ends, recently developed a very annoying intermittent squeak. I lubed just about anything that moved but the squeak remained. A couple of days ago on a ride I moved my hand and noticed the squeak, again when I moved again. Turned out it was the side of my glove rubbing on the bar end and sqeaking when I was holding the handlebar grips. DOH! Different gloves, back to silence.


----------



## Longshot (9 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


>



WTF is that red and yellow thing sticking out from your handlebars? Doesn't it get in the way?!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Sep 2013)

Longshot said:


> WTF is that red and yellow thing sticking out from your handlebars? Doesn't it get in the way?!


Ha ha. There are several kids' toys lying about in that little residential car park. The children just jump out wherever they want and leave them lying about, and their parents do not seem to bother with tidying up after them. Every now and then, somebody drives straight into one of the toys.

It is quite eye-opening to see the variation in driving standards on display. Skilled drivers can get in or out of the car park in one smooth attempt, but I have seen others take 6 or 7 stabs at it ... back a bit, left, no, right, forward, no, it should have been left, so left, hang on, back, left, I mean right, back, left, back a bit more, CRUNCH! (impact with wall, toy(s), or recycling bins). 

It is funny to watch, but sobering to think that once they finally escape, they are let loose on public roads!


----------



## ChrisMc (12 Sep 2013)

I'd never have them after an old friend of mine went over his handle bars and one stuck in his stomach causing him to rupture his spleen. Going back 13 years ago when we where 18 and I've never had them since.


----------



## User6179 (12 Sep 2013)

ChrisMc said:


> I'd never have them after an old friend of mine went over his handle bars and one stuck in his stomach causing him to rupture his spleen. Going back 13 years ago when we where 18 and I've never had them since.


 
You can get ones that are nearly L shaped that wont impale you if you were to land on them.


----------



## M1ke (13 Oct 2013)

Wouldn't be without my bar ends. You can really lean into the bike on a severe uphill.


----------

